# IVF - Discomfort after egg collection



## petlamb (Jul 24, 2004)

Hi,

I had EC early this morning and am worried that the discomfort i'm feeling isn't the norm.  I suffer with mild endometriosis and was warned that the pain would be slightly worse due to this but it's not that sort of pain.
I feel exactly as I did after I had a laparoscopy in March - ie, very swollen tummy, pain under my diaphragm, sharp pain when I breathe out (unless v shallow which is what i'm doing to prevent the pain), very bad pain around my shoulders..  These are all the symptoms you expect to get after laparoscopy as they inflate your abdomen and that causes pain around your shoulders, etc but they didn't inflate my abdomen today - even checked with them as I felt the pain around my shoulders as soon as I came round.  I'm just wondering if anyone else has experienced the same after EC and will it go soon??  Finding it hard to get comfortable & move around - have to hold my tummy and hunch over when I walk..

Clinic told me to see how I am tomorrow but now my imagination is running away with me and i'm scared there will be complications... need some reassurance if anyone has experienced the same.

Thanks


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

Hi Petlamb

Sorry to hear you are having a rough ride with things.  My last EC was very painful at time of EC and for 24 hours afterwards, felt like my cervix was on my knees.  Didnt have the upper pains though.  It can be usual as you say to get some shoulder tip pain but I'd be concerned about the effects on your breathing and that you are worried and uncomfortable.  I'd advise you to call the emergency clinic number and get yourself checked over, best to be on the safe side, better to go get it sorted now than in the middle of the night, trust me!

Let us know how you get on when you have the time, will be thinking of you

Hugs

Lolly X


----------



## petlamb (Jul 24, 2004)

Hi Lolly,

Thanks for your reply - it's reassuring to know i'm not the only one who hasn't sailed through it with no pain.
Just re-read my line about my breathing and it does sound worrying - sorry, reads wrong!  It's more a case of it hurting when I breate out deeply because it makes my diaphragm drop which then hurts.  My actual breathing is ok thankfully.. sorry to have sounded like a drama queen!

Will see how I go and have dug the emergency clinic number out as you advised just in case. Fingers crossed i'll be ok tomorrow like you were.

Thanks again, wishing you loads of luck with your plans.
petlamb x


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks for letting me know.  All the same if the pain's so bad you can't breathe without making it worse then I think you oughta get it checked.  If you only take shallow breaths you are at a higher risk of getting chest infection (I'm not a fertility Nurse, a surgical Nurse). Don't want to alarm you but I do know a couple of people whose ovaries have been nicked at the time of EC and ended up in hospital which is why Id safe in in doubt....... Hope you feel better soon.  X


----------



## petlamb (Jul 24, 2004)

Thanks Lolly, I had a terrible night but actually feel much better today despite feeling bloated and bruised.  Spoke to clinic again earlier and they said it was to be expected (hmm, why didn't they tell me that yesterday then in that case?).. gonna see how I am later and tomorrow.  Have taken on board your comment about nicked ovaries as the pain was quite concentrated on one side and it was something that had crossed my mind.. gonna keep an eye on it.

Thanks so much for your help x


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2004)

Hi Petlamb,

Hopefully I can reassure you a bit more, I suffer from endometriosis aswell and had just the sort of symptoms you have described (pain in my bladder, abdominal cramping, shoulder and when deep breathing) post EC, it also reminded me of how sore i was after my laparoscopy.  To be honest the pain did improve overall but I had varying degrees of discomfort throughout the 2ww ranging from severe to mildly annoying. Drinking loads of water and cranberry juice seems to be helping (at least 3-4litres/day) as does walking and gently massaging my abdomen in a clockwise direction. The pessaries give you wind which can also aggrivate endo.
But after all that I got a positive result on the 6th October.  So hang on in there.
Wishing you lots of luck, Bloggs x


----------



## petlamb (Jul 24, 2004)

Hi Bloggs,

Great to hear you got a positive - fantastic news!
Thanks for your reply - i'm still feeling bruised and swollen today but it is getting better.  I read that about the pessaries earlier too so that's probably making things worse.  So glad to hear you got a positive as I have been worried that if i'm still sore inside then what chance will my embies have.. I feel much better after having read your reply.  Just found out i'm having ET tomorrow so am resting up today - will try rubbing my abdomen as you suggest!

All the best with your pregnancy, i'm so pleased for you.
Petlamb x


----------



## KP (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi

I was in real pain after my first EC for a few days.  It did ease but it seemed to take a while.  I have mild endo too.  A hot water bottle seemed to help.  it made me really dread out second ec but this time I really did only suffer the mild discomfort they promised me the first time round!!

Good luck!

Annette


----------

